# Autotek 7100 Series



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what size the molex (male and female) pins are in the aforementioned Autotek series?
Mine are making random or hi resistance contact causing a shifting sound stage

Thanks...


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

If it was me, I would get a piece of sheet metal, have it cut to fit the output section plate and use screw down terminals. You can get a 4 screw speaker terminal for super cheep. You can also get a 3 port power/ground/rem terminal cheap too. 

I have done this to a couple of those BTS amplifiers in the past and it worked great. Unfortunatly I lost the photos to a corrupt thumbdrive...

Speaker Terminal
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Phoenix-Gold-Speaker-Terminal-Block-XS-Tantrum-/290647664393?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item43abf36709


----------

